# Geohot interviewed by The Alyona Show



## Nujui (Feb 25, 2011)

The Alyona Show has done a interview with Geohot. He talks about the ps3 hacks and the lawsuit sony gave him for hacking the system. Geohot said that he's very confident in winning this lawsuit, saying that the lawsuit is just a scare tactic to drive away hackers from the ps3.  “Fear doesn’t win and its something Sony will never learn”

The interview is in the video below.
[youtube]5h-cTkfKbA4[/youtube]






Source


----------



## Giratina3 (Feb 25, 2011)

That smug bastard XD
I love how he smiles on the interview its that kind of smile that makes you go
"Damn hes one cocky little person".

Though i hope he wins the court case.


----------



## awssk8er (Feb 25, 2011)

I've never seen Geohot talk (Besides the rap video)... and he's more of a geek than I thought. Lol.

I totally support everything Geohot said in the video.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 25, 2011)

the only cocky person i know with curly hair is the main actor for the social network... man tht guy really did well acting like a proud programmer (not like zuckerberg himself ofcourse)
i wonder why he is so confident... maybe his confidence is on the law rather than on the lawyers, i wouldnt trust it

PS - 21 yrs lol genious


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 25, 2011)

He's the celebrity of the hackers.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 25, 2011)

So he's going to hack all Sony products now, NGP PLEASE >.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 25, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> I've never seen Geohot talk (Besides the rap video)... and he's more of a geek than I thought. Lol.
> 
> I totally support everything Geohot said in the video.




AotS interview is up and around here somewhere. . . >.>

He's an uber geek at that.... >.>


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 25, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> So he's going to hack all Sony products now, NGP PLEASE >.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 25, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> > So he's going to hack all Sony products now, NGP PLEASE >.


----------



## Gullwing (Feb 25, 2011)

"I mean.. you know" He repeated this sentence for more than 100 times in a 7 minute video


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 25, 2011)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> "I mean.. you know" He repeated this sentence for more than 100 times in a 7 minute video



He's nervous... He's not that great at hiding it... You see that crooked smile he gave at the beginning?


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 25, 2011)

Spoiler: "I meeeeeaaaannnn...you know!"



*George Hotz*


----------



## alidsl (Feb 25, 2011)

I hope he wins, if he were to lose that would kill other hacks (NDS wii etc.)

But the iPhone will be OK ( yay for apple already losing its court case)


----------



## Sterling (Feb 25, 2011)

@alidsl: Court cases aren't set in stone. With enough pushing, it could be overturned.


----------



## purechaos996 (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't think hes being cocky, He seems as if hes nervous and trying to make the best of the situation at hand and trying not to let it get him down.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Feb 25, 2011)

He seemed so nervous in that video, it was quite funny.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 25, 2011)

purechaos996 said:
			
		

> I don't think hes being cocky, He seems as if hes nervous and trying to make the best of the situation at hand and trying not to let it get him down.



Which is the way it should be... The more I think about it, if he wins.... Then it will change the future for hacking possibilities. Much like M$, anyway... Who is now offering a Kinect SDK and ensuring their customers they have nothing to fear by using Kinect in ways it wasn't intended for. If he loses, all it will do is spark a flame in the consumer wars. I can't wait to see the outcomes...


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 25, 2011)

wow, he sounds so different from the rap video.


----------



## Sephxus (Feb 25, 2011)

What a media whore.  There was a whole community involved, but he's taking all the credit.


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 25, 2011)

He is so ugly.  So hard for me to watch this video....


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Feb 25, 2011)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> What a media whore.  There was a whole community involved, but he's taking all the credit.


It wasn't really him taking all the credit, more that the lady was giving him all the credit. (she is clearly misinformed)


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 25, 2011)

"I mean....you know"

People are good at some things, like hacking, but have a hard time with other things, like public speaking. No one should be put down because of that.


----------



## Sephxus (Feb 25, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Sephxus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the difference?  He knows she not well informed and makes no effort to mention it.  He just giggles and takes the credit.  

Before you reply. Yes, there is a difference.  He can say: "I didn't say that, that lady did."   

He is a whore.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, seph... He is a media whore... That doesn't deter from the fact that this case may have an unvaried outcome on what will be allowed and what won't..


----------



## Terminator02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Mchief298 said:
			
		

> Yes, seph... He is a media whore... That doesn't deter from the fact that this case may have an unvaried outcome on what will be allowed and what won't..


he likes to just "be humble" to the general public but then accept all of the credit for hacking everything even though he has done some big things, he absolutely didn't do most of them by himself

after that, he has done a lot and it's good to have him around  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and this case is a serious matter, sony's scare tactics work, that's why they do it


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Feb 25, 2011)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough. I agree that he should have corrected the lady, and that he should have at least mentioned fail0verflow.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 25, 2011)

Ugh, I just hate George Hotz.

On one hand, you want him to win because of the moral implications on the case.

On the other hand, you don't want him to win because you personally think he's a smug bastard.

Fuck you, Geohot.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 25, 2011)

Well this is quite interesting...

What will happen in the next episode of Court Z?!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Preview: Sony sue The Alyona Show. Sony is on a suing spree! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








jk


----------



## SifJar (Feb 25, 2011)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> What a media whore.  There was a whole community involved, but he's taking all the credit.


Means he takes the brunt of Sony's lawsuit, instead of loads of others being targeted. Maybe a good idea to have out in the public...


----------



## .Chris (Feb 25, 2011)

Geohotz is from New Jersey?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol at what he had said, something about telling people not to use piracy with his hack.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 25, 2011)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't exactly correct the host of the show, it's kind of rude. Not to mention, all the shows he's being put on, he's raising awareness for his cause. Now what would you rather, him correct the host and come off as an arrogant prick, or him just roll with it and talk about the real issue, and gain more support? 

I love it when people come into all the threads about GeoHot and call him a whore and all that, when really, people are just jealous. Grow up.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 25, 2011)

Actually if he's correcting her by saying he didn't do the "cool" stuff she's attributing to him, that's not being a dick, that's being humble.


----------



## Gitaroo (Feb 25, 2011)

he seems happy with the made load of cash ppl donated to him to buy some Sony phones lol.


----------



## Forstride (Feb 25, 2011)

"I mean, you know!"


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 26, 2011)

Gitaroo said:
			
		

> he seems happy with the made load of cash ppl donated to him to buy some Sony phones lol.


Expect that could be his own money that he used to buy it used, but i guess that kinda thinking is unreasonable.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 26, 2011)

NOw he gets it what he desired, to be famous for 15 seconds.


----------



## VashTS (Feb 26, 2011)

the i means and you knows were really annoying.  he needs a spokesperson.  

i hope he wins the case.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 26, 2011)

I understand his anti-piracy stance but I really just don't know about him. I think he's lying.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 26, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> I understand his anti-piracy stance but I really just don't know about him. I think he's lying.


There's no way to tell.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 26, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> I understand his anti-piracy stance but I really just don't know about him. I think he's lying.


...Lying about what?


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 26, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That he is anti-piracy...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 26, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*piracy.

Well if someone tried out his hack, they would be able to tell if he was or not. I mean, if you have no reason to base your assumption on, how can you think that he's lying? That's like me saying right now:

I think you're lying about you thinking he's lying about him being anti-piracy.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 26, 2011)

the little sob is famous now!


----------



## redact (Feb 26, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> You can't exactly correct the host of the show, it's kind of rude. Not to mention, all the shows he's being put on, he's raising awareness for his cause. Now what would you rather, him correct the host and come off as an arrogant prick, or him just roll with it and talk about the real issue, and gain more support?
> 
> I love it when people come into all the threads about GeoHot and call him a whore and all that, when really, people are just jealous. Grow up.


I know I'm not adding anything to the topic ith this post but I just wanted to say that I agree 100% with the quoted post


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 26, 2011)

compare this to his appearance on G4TV ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 26, 2011)

So...he says he's got an X10 now; hope he gets somewhere with unlocking the bootloader.


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 26, 2011)

As much as I dislike how egotistical Geohot is (no point in a project unless there's a race is something he's said before) What with the limera1n crap last year (only releasing his exploit because another group had their release planned. His exploit WAS better though but he should have said this on their announcement not a week before release). The keys (he published them because if he didn't somebody else would and he wouldn't get his precious limelight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) BUT he does well as a figurehead for people like fail0verflow. If he loses all hope is lost for hackers. The floodgates of suits will open and the companies will win because there is a precedent.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Feb 26, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:
			
		

> Spoiler: "I meeeeeaaaannnn...you know!"
> 
> 
> 
> *George Hotz*


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 26, 2011)

Is fail0verflow anti-piracy?


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 26, 2011)

Who knows? They'll always says they are.


----------



## coolness (Feb 26, 2011)

it`s cool that the ps3 is hacked but
now some hackers can ban and unban ps3 users on the network and that is not cool


----------

